# Apply patch to portupgrade makefile



## phreak (Aug 18, 2010)

I am a newbie to FreeBSD. Sorry if this question has been answered for dozens times.

I have installed FreeBSD 8.1-RELEASE with

```
RUBY_VERSION=1.9.1
RUBY_DEFAULT_VERSION=1.9.1
```
set in /etc/make.conf file. I cannot install portupgrade through ports. I have found a patch submitted here in March, 2010:
http://groups.google.co.bw/group/lucky.freebsd.ports.bugs/browse_thread/thread/87e4247f6b78302e
Unfortunately it is still open and not cooperated into 8.1-RELEASE yet.

How could I patch my port with the information from there? I have tried`$ sudo patch < portupgrade-ruby19.patch` and it failed. Could someone give me a pointer? Many thanks!


----------



## wblock@ (Aug 18, 2010)

It's not a patch to the Makefile, it changes several files.  Looks like it would be just another file in the port's files directory and applied directly by the port.  But since the paths don't match a recent portupgrade (pkg_fetch is in sbin, not bin), it looks like a project...


----------



## phreak (Aug 20, 2010)

Thanks for the reply.

The patch seems very simple. I have never thought that it was very complicated.

May I ask do you have any idea when will it be applied to the release? Five months has passed.


----------



## wblock@ (Aug 20, 2010)

phreak said:
			
		

> Thanks for the reply.
> 
> The patch seems very simple. I have never thought that it was very complicated.
> 
> May I ask do you have any idea when will it be applied to the release? Five months has passed.



After patching, does portupgrade still work with ruby18?  If not, the patch probably won't be imported until ruby19 becomes the default ruby.  The port maintainers would be the ones to ask.


----------



## phreak (Aug 23, 2010)

As I guess, it should work on both ruby 18 and ruby19 since it is just a way to work around syntax changes.

I would like to follow the patch manually but the patch touches on so many files and I afraid that I may messed it up.


----------

